# Searching for apartments in Guadalajara



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Are there any good online sites for searching for apartments or houses in Guadalajara? 

My google searches are coming up empty....

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Searching for anything online is new in Mexico and websites are often a bit out of date, if they exist at all. That said, you will find ads in the various newspapers. This is a link to the real estate section for one of them: Aviso de Ocasión - El Informador :: Clasificados de Autos, Bienes Raices, Empleos y Diversos
Or, Google will get you to this, and more:
Lugares de Bienes Raices próximos a Guadalajara, JAL
Bienes Raices Mendoza - Página del lugar
Domain Default page - Manuel Acuña, 2520 - 111, Guadalajara, Jalisco - 01 33 3630 0310
Lomelín Hermanos Bienes Raíces - Página del lugar
www.lomelin.com.mx - Buenos Aires 2770, Providencia 4a. Sección, Guadalajara, Jalisco - 01 33 3641 7950
Terrenos San Carlos, S.A. De C.V. - Página del lugar
Grupo San Carlos - México 2554, Ladrón de Guevara, Guadalajara, Jalisco - 01 33 3615 1717
j c bienes raices - Página del lugar
JC BIENES RAICES - Av.HIDALGO 883, GUADALAJARA, JALISCO, GUADALAJARA - 01 33 1660 5876


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Try craigslist for GDL, I have not tried any myself but have seen several postings.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hint: Searching in English will get you the fewest choices and the highest rental fees.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

There are quite a lot listed here:
Casas Renta Guadalajara - Departamentos Renta

We have used it for finding short term rentals but our long term rental we found in the rentals listing of a local newspaper instead of the internet.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Hint: Searching in English will get you the fewest choices and the highest rental fees.


That makes perfect sense. Thanks for the tip!!


----------

